# vehicle impact posts



## Just John (Jul 7, 2010)

2006 IFC  -  Are vehicle impact posts required for a Class IIIB AST in a parking lot?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 7, 2010)

2206.4 Physical protection.

Guard posts complying with Section 312 or other approved means shall be provided to protect above-ground tanks against impact by a motor vehicle unless the tank is listed as a protected above-ground tank with vehicle impact protection.

2207.5.3 Vehicle impact protection.

Vehicle impact protection for LP-gas storage containers, pumps and dispensers shall be provided in accordance with Section 2206.4.


----------

